# Australian newbie



## LJL12 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all , Im from Australia and pretty new to the 'horse world', and am a firm believer that no question is a silly question unless its asking the forum admin or its particpates if they love horses. I have joined this site/forum to get help and hopefully help others and to make some new friends along the way. HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!!
LJL12


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! There's lots of nice people on here.


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome! I'm also from Australia! You'll love it here, there are loads a great people.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 

nice to meet you


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome! I'm from Australia too, this forum is awesome


----------

